# What Bucket Thread



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Hai. 

So ive got 1 Megs Grit Guard Bucket at home. I really want two buckets. And I dont like the fact its black, always nice to see how your wash and rinse buckets look.

What do I get?

DODO wash twins are too expensive and perhaps, by the sound of it, too flimsy. 

The one on Carwashnwax (Opaque plastic white thing) for about £9 seems a good bet, so 2 of those, or do I get the silly grit guard which I honestly dont think makes any difference. Are they sturdy enough?

Or do I just steal my mates Megs Grit Guard bucket (hes got about 4).


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

these are good

http://www.ampulla.co.uk/product.as...&strPageHistory=search&numSearchStartRecord=1


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

We do clear buckets. 

Grit guard is a waste of time in our view - in many cases it causes more problems than it solves.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Mad Ad said:


> these are good
> 
> http://www.ampulla.co.uk/product.as...&strPageHistory=search&numSearchStartRecord=1


Thanks, are they well built? My Megs ones have had the **** kicked out of them over the past few years.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

+ 1 on PB buckets & great value :thumb: Grit guards just encourage you to but your mitt to the bottom of the bucket where where dirt is still suspended.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 2 99p buckets that I have used for years now.

no grit guards.

there is lots of BS in detailing, and expensive water holders really are at the top of it, IMO...

:thumb:


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

anyone use similar to these ?? , dont need to pay anywhere near that much as ASDA are knocking them out for a couple of quid each , usually loads of different colours to choose from as well , virtually indestructible :thumb:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive looked at those often and wondered if they would be any good.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I use these from B&Q, 30 litres and there very strong. +1 on the grit gaurds too, I have them but there pointless, if I had been on DW before I got them I would of saved my self £20.


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

ClioToby said:


> Ive looked at those often and wondered if they would be any good.


i like the way that if you drop one there is little if any chance of damaging it .......


----------



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Zaino bucket, its big, clear and doubles as a seat! - Very happy!

However it was eye wateringly expensive for what it is!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Chemical guys ones are easily the best value for money imo.

http://www.carwashnwax.co.uk/

Bargain imo.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

gally said:


> Chemical guys ones are easily the best value for money imo.
> 
> http://www.carwashnwax.co.uk/
> 
> Bargain imo.


Yeah Ive got my eye on them, also want some mammoth towels too so I think ill grab a pair of each.

Do you think theyre sturdy enough?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

ClioToby said:


> Thanks, are they well built? My Megs ones have had the **** kicked out of them over the past few years.


They are good sturdy buckets in fact, nice they come with a lid if you ever need to transport anywhere.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yup. At that price I can't see why you'd buy anything else.

They are solid.


----------



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

ClioToby said:


> Yeah Ive got my eye on them, also want some mammoth towels too so I think ill grab a pair of each.
> 
> Do you think theyre sturdy enough?


I was keen on the CG bucket prior to buying Zaino, however one of my key requirements was that I could use it as a seat, but i could not find any info in regards to whether the CG was strong enough.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I use Black Bucket that Brickies carry their mortar in (that type, not literally).

I don't need to see the dirt in the bucket, the clean car tells me it's coming off.

No GGs here either.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> I use Black Bucket that Brickies carry their mortar in (that type, not literally).
> 
> I don't need to see the dirt in the bucket, the clean car tells me it's coming off.
> 
> No GGs here either.


How do you know when to change the rinse water?

I change the rinse water at least once during a wash. In winter, on a 4x4, it can be changed 2 or 3 times easily - without a clear bucket I don't know how you know when to change?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I have 2 99p buckets that I have used for years now.
> 
> no grit guards.
> 
> ...


Same here and couldn't have worded it any better than that tbh.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> How do you know when to change the rinse water?
> 
> I change the rinse water at least once during a wash. In winter, on a 4x4, it can be changed 2 or 3 times easily - without a clear bucket I don't know how you know when to change?


maybe he does the same as me and looks in the top of the bucket :tumbleweed:

dirty water looks dirty from that angle as well...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

You know ive been washing with the 1BM for about 4 years. I can see the benefits of using 2 and I do on most customer cars but one mine I only machine once a year, and the only real swirling I saw this week was the lower half of the rear quater when under a halogen lamp. 

Just now ive started using a sponge I dont trust it.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> maybe he does the same as me and looks in the top of the bucket :tumbleweed:
> 
> dirty water looks dirty from that angle as well...
> 
> ...


In a black bucket?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yip..


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I just picked up a couple of 'homebru' buckets, clear and huge with a lid :thumb: looks like just the job too me.

The other place to check is Dunelm they sometimes have clear buckets i got the last one in my local store last month.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have two 15 litre buckets, standard black ones. I only paid £1 or so each many moons ago.

I don't usually fill them to 15 litres, mainly the rinse one I fill a bit more full and how much I fill the wash bucket depends on the car I am cleaning and how much shampoo is needed etc. However I don't always use 2BM either, the snowfoam I use get's loads of the dirt off, the wash part of the process is to finish it off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I live on a farm so I just picked up a couple of buckets from the shed gave them a good rinse and clean and ive been using them for a couple of years now, do the job for me :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I have two light grey 12 litre buckets from Wilko. I think they were £1.50 each 5 years ago and can't say I've ever thought I needed new buckets.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't believe the price of buckets these days. Once upon a time them orange B&Q buckets were 99p, now they're £1.50 each. EACH! Glad I got mine when I did. I usually turn mine upside down if I need something to sit on and, although it makes all of the water come out, I've not managed to squash one yet.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the same big b&q White slightly clear bucks they are big too! Great for just over £3 each. In b&q you can find them in the trade isles and they are plasters buckets. My grit guards fit in them but they are a little baggy but still do the job perfectly.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Having said that my buckets are perfectly adequate, that Chemical Guys bucket and dolly looks the biz!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

These Melody clear buckets have done the business for me week in wee kuyt.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive got some for free, White, but they were used to store varnish. Very durable, with lids. Had a good clean out and they are bigger than the Megs ones ive got. 

Will do nicely. Handles and lids and all.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I just purchased 2 Zaino buckets 

Why, Because I like them and yes my 99p b&q buckets do the same but I like gimicky stuff and if it makes me happy, why not?

Also have 2 Zymol wash caddy's :lol: Wash caddys - Come on they're buckets with a jacket on :thumb:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Lol, im sure ill never be quite satisfied until ive got some Zymol buckets.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the zaino buckets are awesome

especially if you buy the dollys too!! best thing ive purchased last year , you just kick the buckets round with you rather than carrying it  also doubles as quite a good seat


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've got these. Bargain.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wash-Buck...CarParts_SM&hash=item19c5d628a3#ht_1041wt_905


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> Lol, im sure ill never be quite satisfied until ive got some Zymol buckets.


:lol:

Handy for brushes and little bottles i suppose :tumbleweed:

I got them when I was drunk i think


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Showshine said:


> I got them when I was drunk i think


Yes I know that situation well. 

Impulse/Self Indulgence/Lack of self control.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> Yes I know that situation well.
> 
> *Impulse*/Self Indulgence/Lack of self control.


my biggest issue

There is only so much I can say "I needed it for the business"


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Showshine said:


> my biggest issue
> 
> There is only so much I can say "I needed it for the business"


Guilty of this too, need to stop, but it's so fun buying things :lol:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

God dammit I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Bye Bye to the pennies then


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep. End of Month - Skint. Start of Month - Loade......Oh wait. Skint.


----------

